# Essay help!



## Denk2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, I have mid terms tomorrow and the topic is "Passion is or greatest enemy"

I have to show examples (preferable 3 from each story)

The stories are as follows:

The Aeneid 
The Iliad
Oedipus king
Lord of the flies
and Dante's inferno.

Can someone PLEASE help me. If I don't get this im probably going to fail English...


----------



## Denk2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Omg PLEASE!*

Please guys. Anything...


----------



## jes5ika (Jan 14, 2008)

okayyy passion as our greatest enemy, so you're most likely gonna look at the downfall of the protagonists of each story...

the aeneid- id go with the love affair between aeneius (sp) and dido, study that...that passion leads to her undoing (suicide) and he flees that passion and is in that way saved...

oedipus is sort of along the same lines, his failure to see the truth about his circumstance, his love for the queen his mother leads to his undoing....

id tie another love affair gone bad into the essay to make it congruent, im sorry i dont remember the others well enough, and i dont think lord of the flies would fit in this theme of passionate love leading to a protagonist's downfall...all you have to do is build on some ideas and go with it. good luck, sorry i cant really help.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know why you'd join this website, contribute nothing, and just ask us to do your homework for you with your only post...

You're lucky Jessika is nice.


----------



## jes5ika (Jan 15, 2008)

lol thanks M, but i really dont think my two cents helped them neway


----------



## amalie_bowers (Apr 22, 2008)

On writing an essay, you, yourself should be aware or have enough knowledge on what you are going to write. Sometimes we can't just rely on searching on the net. The essay will look more good if it comes from your own point of view. 

jes5ika post is a bit helpful for you


----------



## vandygal2010 (Apr 24, 2008)

College technology(and high school - I'm not sure where you're at) is getting better - professors can search the net for your words - be careful!


----------



## claire_conroy (May 14, 2008)

vandygal2010 said:


> College technology(and high school - I'm not sure where you're at) is getting better - professors can search the net for your words - be careful!



"Writing is the idea of ideas and the art of art".
The quote simply says that we only write from the idea of others. We simply rewrite other's idea and write it in our own way of writing. 

Yes, I have to agree with you that students must be careful as most professors nowadays  can detect if their papers were copied from online resources. It's ok to use the internet as long as we don't adhere any form of plagiarism


----------

